# cyanogenmod



## adamBomb (Sep 22, 2013)

This might be a really stupid question but I have been searching around and could not really get a straight answer:

Is cyanogenmod a version of android just like a version that one flashes to your phone? And if so, why would someone use that vs another of the mods? I assume its not a vanilla version of android? Or is it?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

CyanogenMod is an aftermarket ROM that is mostly AOSP with some extra features added in for customizations. For some, its better than the stock ROM, other times, it might not be. Its really up to the person on what they use.


----------

